# 457 temporary visa, school fees & mortgages



## Cheryl D (Jul 28, 2008)

Hiya,
I'm new to this and am after some advice. My husband is hopefully being granted a 457 working visa and we have been told that certain states in Australia charge temporary residents with school fees. Does anyone know if this is true and if so, any idea of what the fees are?? Also, does anyone know about being granted a mortgage whilst being on a temporary 457? Thanks all !


----------



## tjmckay (Oct 14, 2009)

Cheryl D said:


> Hiya,
> I'm new to this and am after some advice. My husband is hopefully being granted a 457 working visa and we have been told that certain states in Australia charge temporary residents with school fees. Does anyone know if this is true and if so, any idea of what the fees are?? Also, does anyone know about being granted a mortgage whilst being on a temporary 457? Thanks all !


I am going on a student visa & have to pay $7070.00 school fees for my 10 year old son for 1 year, check out goverment schools fees websites;


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Cheryl

It is indeed true that certain states (surely Victoria) charge you schooling fees if you are on a 457, this is primarily because you are a Temporary Resident and not a Permanent one.

For Primary Education, if you live in certain suburbs and send your child to the schools within that suburb, you get charged less. 
Also, Primary State Gov. School's are like 500 bucks an year.

Cheers,


----------



## cgvaughan (Jul 31, 2010)

Cheryl D said:


> Hiya,
> I'm new to this and am after some advice. My husband is hopefully being granted a 457 working visa and we have been told that certain states in Australia charge temporary residents with school fees. Does anyone know if this is true and if so, any idea of what the fees are?? Also, does anyone know about being granted a mortgage whilst being on a temporary 457? Thanks all !


Hi Cheryl,
On the question of a [LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR]mortgage while on a 457 temporary resident visa, you certainly can. Some banks will not loan to you but others will, just had a lower LVR (LTV). Ie, generally they will require a substantial deposit down of 20% plus of course your purchasing costs like stamp duty. 

So yes, home loans are available for those on temporary residency visas at normal home loan interest rates. You will just be required to put down a bigger deposit. 

Foreign investment review board will be required as well, but providing you are going to live there this is never an issue. Key is to use a mortgage broker that specialises in [LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR] temporary resident home loans who can help you with the FIRB application and getting your home loan approved.


----------



## The Brit in Aus (Apr 25, 2009)

Temporary 457 Visa Holders

The New South Wales and Australian Capital Territories education authorities have stated that temporary 457 visa holders, and other temporary residents, are not eligible for subsidised education in Government schools.

Consequently, fees in NSW can vary between $4,000 and $6,000.
In the ACT, it is even higher at between $9,000 and $14,000.

Details of Visa numbers and related conditions applying to enrolment in a NSW Government school can be found at NSW Public Schools Home Page

The other States: Queensland, South Australia, Tasmania, Victoria, Western Australia and The Northern Territory do allow temporary 457 visa holders the same subsidised education that Citizens and Permanent Residents receive.


----------

